# Macs are PCs too?



## jcambece (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok so i may be behind on my computer knowledge, but when did Macs support windows?  I was shocked when i heard this on an ad today...ok that was my story...oh wait one more part to this as a question to pc users...would you use a Mac if it was running windows and get rid of your regular desktop or laptop

Cambece


----------

